# Room Acoustics Update HELP!



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys. I have an update of my long painful comings. Here is the link to this problem I am having.I tried to post pics on here but for some reason it would let me. So I posted the link below to see exactly what I was trying to present to you all. CAN SOME PLEASE HELP ME OUT LOL. I'm about to go nuts! Thanks in advance.

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/studio-building-acoustics/711435-room-acoustics-update-help.html


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

You have a near square room which is going to exacerbate room modes.

You should map the modal distribution behavior in the space using REW sweeps and tones and relocate your listening position forward or backward in between the peaks and nulls retaining left right symmetry.

Additionally, you need MUCH more large faced superchunk style bass traps in all of the corners, and maybe in the wall-ceiling intersections as well. 

You will also probably want to use a _small_ amount (3-6 dB max) of EQ on the bass frequencies below ~80 Hz ONLY to reduce modal peaks - it cannot fix modal nulls.


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

Left Speaker












Right speaker










*mind you behind the right speaker, you can see in my other post is the vocal setup frame/blanket*


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

..Not sure what you mean except to say that I would move it for reasons of symmetry to the rear of the room - and substantially beef up the modal corner trapping with 24" x30" by 38.5" 6mil plastic faced pink fluffy Fiberglass corner traps. 

Plus a blanket is not going to do much except for high frequencies - it is near worthless to mitigate low and low-mid ad mid range frequencies. If you are going to make a vocal booth, it should be more substantial with broad band panels, considering the voice extends down to the extent of specular frequencies to ~250 Hz.


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

SAC said:


> ..Not sure what you mean except to say that I would move it for reasons of symmetry to the rear of the room - and substantially beef up the modal corner trapping with 24" x30" by 38.5" 6mil plastic faced pink fluffy Fiberglass corner traps.
> 
> Plus a blanket is not going to do much except for high frequencies - it is near worthless to mitigate low and low-mid ad mid range frequencies. If you are going to make a vocal booth, it should be more substantial with broad band panels, considering the voice extends down to the extent of specular frequencies to ~250 Hz.


what do you mean modal corner/move it to the rare of the room(setup)? So get a broad band panel behind me? Also have you used a reflexion filter before? Thank you for the help


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Move "it" (the only 'thing' specifically referred to in your cryptic post #3) - the blanket 'vocal booth' - to the rear of the room.

Fill the corners with substantial 'pink fluffy superchunk corner traps in place of the panels.

And you should make measurements before the treatment to determine modal distribution as well as after to determine effectiveness and to reposition the listening position forward or back to avoid the modal peaks and nulls.
And after the modal issues are maximally resolved. make ETC measurements in order to ascertain high gain early and late reflections and resolve said reflections to their respective points of boundary incidence.


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there any tutorials how to build the super chunks and pricing? Ill see what I can do about the vocal booth that would be kind of room consuming if done that way but I will definitely look in to it!


----------

